# parts place splatter trunk paint what spray gun to use



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have prime coated my trunk in the 67 gto, i have the correct aqua black splatter paint, not the spray can stuff, this needs to be sprayed on with compressor, but i am not sure what spray gun to use, i have read to use, a pressure feed hvlp gun, or a putty gun, or primer gun, or schutz gun, or pressure pot gun...so now im confused but am thinking about buying a schutz gun and doing the job myself, can anyone give any advice on what gun or anything, thanks...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used it on my car, and I like it a lot. It's the only one I found that doesn't also require some sort of clear coat over it to protect it.
I applied mine with the same Councours HVLP gun I used to paint the car with. The key, regardless of what gun you use, is to make sure that it has a very large nozzle/tip on it so the "splatter" color particles will pass through it. I used a 2.0, maybe a 2.2 (been awhile - I used the biggest tip I had) when I shot mine.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

bear...do u remember if you mixed it smooth or sprayed it lumpy from the can...i have read everywhere dont shake it dont stir it hard, this makes sense so the paint balls dont get broken...but one guy tells me it needs to be smooth to use it, that dont seem right, my paint looks lumpy but i think thats the balls of paint and thats the way it is....i feel just a gentle stir should be all it needs but not sure.....anyway probably buying a schutz gun today or possibly a gravity feed hvlp...with a 2 to 2.5 nozzel......thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I followed all the directions the manufacturer/vendor supplied as closely as I could. Yeah, when it sprays and lays out, it has a pretty rough texture to it. That's the way it's supposed to be. As long as your nozzle is big enough to spray it, it actually goes on really nicely. I had no problems with it at all.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

well went to the paint shop he has a schutz gun that some say i need to use its $50, but the guy there is concerned, will it suck up the paint balls, the siphon gun i tried with 2.5mm nozzel would not suck paint up so not sure if the schutz gun will be any better....he does have a general purpose gravity feed gun with 2.5 mm nozzel $110 but its not a pressure feed as some say i need...or a hvlp gun....so the lumps and paint balls might all just jam up in the paint bottle on top of gun without the pressure of a pressure feed gun to push them thru...i asked about a pressure feed gun and he can get but its like $400 ....and i am not even sure if a pressure feed gun is same as a hvlp gun...obviously i'm not a painter !....


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Try one of those Wagner Power Painters, they will suck some thick stuff


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Something coming up here from my deep dark (feeble) memory. Do the tech instructions on that paint say that it can be thinned with water? I think I did that with mine a little...

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi bear....i just bought a gravity feed gun with 2.5mm nozzel, paint is thinned a bit but they say only 10% so thats about it now ....anyway i had no luck with the new gun, nothing came out, but after i removed the plastic tank off top of gun i can see the top gun at the inlet which is about half inch round seems to be blocked up with the paint, its real lumpy, see pic, another guy said if it looks like this then its too lumpy to spray, but i worry about mixing to much and squashing all the aqua paint balls, apparently these paint balls burst on impact so mixing too much will burst them before i even get to spray them, i think i have no choice but to keep mixing but i already have mixed heaps and its still lumpy...i have sent the parts place 3 emails but no replys...my painter is coming tomorrow with a pressure pot gun, he says that will do it, but i'm thinking if he just uses pressure to force it out it will be lumps hitting the surface and might look way rough, not sure now if i should keep stirring or force it lumpy, i cant buy more paint very easy its a long process getting it from the usa at a cost of $130 a quart so i dont want to mess up what i have....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If your gun has one of those screen filters in the inlet, remove it. It's been about two years since I shot mine, but I don't remember having a lot of trouble with it. If what he's bringing is one of the old style pressure feed guns, I bet it'll work fine. Take a piece of cardboard or something to play with while you're trying to get the gun settings and the paint consistency right. I did my whole trunk and still had half of the container left, so you shouldn't have to worry too much about not having enough to do the job. It does have a pretty rough texture by feel when it sprays and dries, but it looks good visually.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

no filter took that off, and yes he is bringing a pressure pot he said he has had for 40 years ! he thinks its still the best....i will give it some more stirring i think its just too lumpy still just hope i dont mess up the splatter balls.....tomorrow is the day so fingers crossed...


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i finally phoned PP as they dont return emails, very slack, i spoke to the guy and sent him pic of paint that pontguy sent me, he had the lumpy looking paint too, my paint looks the same....well PP sent me email they say...."it looks like it froze in transit" thats all they said nothing more , bollocks not happy, using this excuse because i'm in australia, this is pontguys picture of his paint its all been in the usa, so PP were totally useless with there backup advice...thats all they said, froze in transit, you would think after now 5 emails and 1 phone call, and me buying 2 different spray guns and no luck that PP might give me a bit more advice or feedback....wont be buying of them ever again, it cost me $260 to get 2 quarts of paint to australia, i will just keep stirring but PP appear to be saying paint is buggered, pontguy had the same experience and they told him to just keep stirring, they didnt give him the, froze in transit story...i bet now if i stir it to much and stuff it PP will say..you stirred it to hard !


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It is water-based, so it stands to reason that freezing temps would be bad for it. I agree that they didn't treat you right on it - that sucks. I'd be tempted to get a cheap hand mixer, set it on the lowest speed, set it up so that it could work on the paint unattended for a few hours. It's not like it could make it any worse, right?

Sorry bro... :banghead:

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

gidday bear...seems odd, that paint pic is from pontguy , he is in the usa so not sure how the paint would freeze on delivery....and my paint is same so i doubt my paint froze and pontguys paint froze....just dont believe it....anyway good news eventually....my guy turned up with his pressure pot gun loaded it up after i did lots of mixing , did a test spray and his gun blocked up no paint happening, so thats siphon gun, gravity feed gun, and pressure feed gun all blocked up....last chance i went and bought a schtuz gun....presto no problem it sprayed it easy, i did use 1 and half tubs so the schutz put it on pretty thick, but i did do all trunk and under parcel tray and under gaurds everywhere, i had to do this to cover up the old light grey rattle can stuff...it looks great, it does seem pretty course but i think thats pretty much how it should be, possibly a bit more course than others might be as the schutz gun really throws it out there, when it drys and i get the masking off i will take a pic and post it here , see what you guys think, thanks for the thoughts....


----------

